# P39 russian manual



## avialogs (Feb 4, 2010)

You will find attached the russian version of the P39 manual.
Several other russian manuals will follow...

Benoit


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 4, 2010)

avialogs said:


> You will find attached the russian version of the P39 manual.
> Several other russian manuals will follow...
> 
> Benoit



Many thanks Benoit,

If you go here you will find about 15 different web pages of aircraft manauls.
Other Mechanical Systems Tech. - Aircraft of World War II - Warbird Forums

I will move this one to that area in a couple of days so its with the rest of the manuals and does not get lost.


All the best
Paul


----------



## avialogs (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank you, I need to familiarize myself with the structure of the forum.


----------



## brewerjerry (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi
thanks for the upload, 
I think there may already be a copy on this site thou'
cheers
jerry


----------

